# British standard BS 7671



## dtsclipper (7 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich soll eine Anlage für das Vereinigte Königreich konstruieren.

Jetzt steht im British standard 7671 Kapitel 131-14-02 das JEDER fest istallierte Motor mit einem effizienten, leicht zu erreichenden und leicht zu bedienenden Schaltgerät auszustatten ist.

Muss also vor jeden Antrieb ein Wartungsschalter?

Oder nur jeder Stromkreis ( BS 7671; 476-01-02: Jeder Stromkreis muss mit einem Schaltgerät zum Abschalten der Last versehen sein. )

Bin da etwas konfus, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ??

grübelnd - dtsclipper


----------



## Klopfer (7 Dezember 2009)

Hallo dtsclipper,

ich bin da mal ganz frech und behaupte, das können wir auch:

Auszug EN 60204-1 5.5.

_*5.5 Einrichtungen zum Trennen der elektrischen Ausrüstung*
Einrichtungen zum Trennen der elektrischen Ausrüstung müssen vorgesehen werden, um die Ausführung von Arbeiten ohne das Risiko eines elektrischen Schlages oder von Verbrennungen zu ermöglichen.
Die Netz-Trenneinrichtung (siehe 5.3) darf fallweise für diese Funktion verwendet werden. Wo es notwendig ist, an einzelnen Teilen der elektrischen Ausrüstung einer Maschine zu arbeiten oder an einer von mehreren Maschinen, die über ein gemeinsames Schleifleitungssystem gespeist werden und deshalb einzelnes Trennen erforderlich ist,
muss eine Trenneinrichtung für jeden Teil oder jede Maschine vorgesehen werden. In 5.3.2 beschriebene Geräte dürfen für diese Funktion verwendet werden. Trennschalter, herausziehbare Sicherungselemente oder Trennlaschen dürfen ebenso für diesen Zweck benutzt werden, jedoch nur, wenn sie sich in abgeschlossenen elektrischen Betriebsstätten befinden. Solche Trenneinrichtungen müssen:
- geeignet und leicht handhabbar für den Bestimmungszweck sein;
- angemessen plaziert sein;
- leicht identifizierbar sein, zu welchem Teil der Ausrüstung oder Stromkreis bzw. zu welchen Stromkreisen der Ausrüstung sie gehören (z. B., wo notwendig, durch dauerhafte Kennzeichnung);
- mit angemessenen Einrichtungen versehen sein, um unbefugtem, unbeabsichtigtem und/oder irrtümlichem Schließen der Trenneinrichtungen vorzubeugen (ausgenommen, wo in 5.6 erlaubt)._

Hoffe geholfen zu haben 

Gruß

Alex


----------



## dtsclipper (8 Dezember 2009)

Servus Klopfer, 
erstmal DANKE für den Hinweis.

Sinngemäß sind sich EN 60204-1 5.5 und BS 7671 also ziemlich gleich.

Daraus schliesse ich das ein kaskadiertes System aus Hauptschalter, einzeln abgesichérten Lastkreisen und wo nötig Freischalter für einzelne Gruppen im Feld passen sollte.

liege ich da richtig?

So arg sicher bin ich nicht...

dtsclipper


----------



## Klopfer (8 Dezember 2009)

Klingt in meinen Augen wie ein Plan 

Abgesehen davon sollten auch die Jungs auf ihrer Insel begriffen haben, dass es EN-Normen gibt.

Hatte heute das gleiche Problem... die reinen BS Normen sind oft eher vergleichbar mit unseren BGV, also Arbeitssicherheit.

Aber auf Herstellerseite ist EN bzw. BS EN eindeutig vorzuziehen!

Gruß

Alex


----------

